# my flieger B



## naunau

i received my B-Uhr yesterday :-d,it's such a beautiful watch

just a few pics


----------



## TexasTee

Great looking! Very symmetrical.


----------



## minimoog

Congrats! Mine arrived a couple of days ago too. Can't improve on your pics so I won't try


----------



## k55k

Congratulations to naunau and minimoog! The B is a fun, everyday wearer. Mine is getting a lot of wrist time - not because it's the new watch on board - it's just plain out fun to look at and comfortable to wear.


----------



## StufflerMike

Congratulations withh your FL/BAU-B.


----------



## brummyjon

That's a really beautiful piece. Congratulations. Jörg makes some stunning watches.


----------



## minimoog

I decided to make a small effort with mine


----------



## naunau

nice pic minimoog:-!


----------



## naunau




----------



## 62Ranger13

Very nice! Now another one to add to my personal wish list...


----------



## hudson

here is mine


----------



## naunau




----------



## minimoog

Nice pics 

Your strap looks blacker and shinier there - have you done anything to it or is it just the lighting?


----------



## naunau

just a little more contrast in post processing ,and manual white balance


----------



## vincesf

Naunau:
Great looking Fleiger B. An all-time original classic that Stowa does so very well.
Wear it in good health and thanks for sharing.


----------



## naunau

thanks 
it a great watch and the blued hands are .....wowww!!!;-)


----------



## peitron

I'm itching to get one.

Does anyone know if and how much cutoms/taxes are charged when delivered to the US?


----------



## Randito

peitron said:


> I'm itching to get one.
> 
> Does anyone know if and how much cutoms/taxes are charged when delivered to the US?


Yup. I had to pay a custom tax. I was a little suprised when it came about a week later. Was still happy to receive the watch in a relatively short time.


----------



## inlanding

Great looking timepiece there. How about a lume shot of this dial?

Glen


----------



## minimoog

inlanding said:


> Great looking timepiece there. How about a lume shot of this dial?


To be going on with until naunau fires up his camera:


----------



## catalkn

Congratulations, very special watch. Wear it well.


----------



## naunau

minimoog said:


> To be going on with until naunau fires up his camera:


great pic |>


----------



## inlanding

Thank you for posting such a fine image. Yes, I am a bit of a lume junky and this settles it for me. Order placed!

Glen


----------



## naunau

here are a few lume shot


----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## LH2

Love that B dial! Great photos in this thread too. I think I'll place an order for one of these before too long. 

Which of the strap choices are the best for a smaller wrist (6.75") if I don't want a lot of excess strap? Or will Stowa tailor whichever strap I choose?


----------



## naunau

i think you should ask Stowa,i've a 7,5" wrist and the strap fits right afaik


----------



## cadomniel

My wrist is a bit less than 6.5"' and I wear the short version of the old style strap the third hole from the top. I think the short version will be perfect for 6.75'' wrist.


----------



## naunau




----------



## cadomniel

I confirmed with Stowa and mine will be shipping the week of May 21, just in time for my birthday


----------



## sk8n

Congrats! The B-Uhr is the perfect gift.
There are some wonderful photos in this thread.


----------



## vincesf

Superb photos in this thread of a very photogenic watch.
Thanks for sharing.

vincesf


----------



## naunau




----------



## JCJM

Not a Stowa Flieger B yet still within the extended family of sorts ;-)


----------



## Renisin

Nice watch where and how much?


----------



## StufflerMike

Renisin said:


> Nice watch where and how much?


Discontinued limited edition (150) Wempe Flieger, prices for used watches start at 3500 Euro. Movement is a Chronoswiss CW 672 (base: Unitas). No. 53/150 currently on sale on chrono24.com.


----------



## Renisin

Mike,

I have to say you are the man! How do you know so much? I guess you have been doing this a while! You must be old,LOL!

Thanks,

Ren


----------



## avatar1

JCJM said:


> Not a Stowa Flieger B yet still within the extended family of sorts ;-)


Nice! Is it the steel or silver version?


----------



## JCJM

Hi,

Thanks. Steel.

J


----------



## StufflerMike

Renisin said:


> ...I guess you have been doing this a while! You must be old,LOL!....


The answer to both questions is: Y E S :-d


----------



## naunau




----------



## cadomniel

Hopefully, I will have my Baumuster B dial in 3 weeks.
I have had my other Stowa Flieger now for nearly 2 months and worn it nearly everyday. It has become one of my favorite watches and even gets more wrist time than my new Omegas.

Stowas are amazing!


----------



## naunau




----------



## JarrodS

I have a couple of questions about the B dial: Can you tell the difference between the lumed and non-lumed markers on the dial in sunlight? Artificial light? In other manufacturer's versions, does this dial always come with the alternating lume/no-lume arabics? Thanks.


----------



## naunau

JarrodS said:


> I have a couple of questions about the B dial: Can you tell the difference between the lumed and non-lumed markers on the dial in sunlight? Artificial light? In other manufacturer's versions, does this dial always come with the alternating lume/no-lume arabics? Thanks.


i don't know all the other manufacturers,i have a Steinart NavB and it has the same alternating lume/no lume markers as were the originals WW2 watches ,as far as i remember the Laco myiota has all the markers lumed 
here are a few macro pics of my Stowa







you can see the slight difference between the "30" marker which is lumed and the "35" which is not









in broad day light the no- lume markers are slightly whiter

;-)


----------



## Crow

edit


----------



## Crow

naunau said:


> View attachment 434099


Great photo, great combination Naunau. That's a great patch I should have bought one of them... Duck Power !

Et salutations...


----------



## naunau

Crow said:


> Great photo, great combination Naunau. That's a great patch I should have bought one of them... Duck Power !
> 
> Et salutations...


et oui ce patch est une tres bonne idée de notre 12F

salutations ;-)


----------



## naunau




----------



## Crow

La couleur des aiguilles est vraiment belle.

Tu as quelle taille de poignet Nono ? Car j'ai aussi une NavB II (44mm) et les Stowa me font de l'oeil, mais j'ai peur que le diamètre de 40mm face petit. Pour info mon poignet fait 17cm (55mm de large)

_Traduction:

The color of hands is really beautiful._ _

Which size is your wrist Nono ? I've got also a NavB II (44mm) and Stowa's watches interesting me, but I'm afraid of the little diameter of 40mm. My wrist is 17cm/6.75inch (55mm wide)._


----------



## naunau

mon poignet fait 19.5 cm,et j'ai aussi une steinhart en 47 mm donc ça fait un peu drôle de passer de l'une à l'autre mais les 40 mm de la stowa ne sont pas ridicules sur mon poignet amha

i've a 19.5 cm wrist and the stowa doesn't seem too small on my wrist afaik


----------



## naunau




----------



## minimoog

Very good


----------



## naunau




----------



## naunau




----------



## harrym71

fantastic pictures as usual...thanks for posting.


----------



## naunau

new strap


----------



## Pubcrawler

Great looking watch! I think a Stowa will be my next purchase...


----------



## brainless

Pubcrawler said:


> Great looking watch! I think a Stowa will be my next purchase...


So do I,

Volker ;-)


----------



## naunau




----------



## Renisin

Thats a beautiful watch, mine rarely leaves my wrist,unless it is to put on my M.O. Polished Roman!

Ren


----------



## StevyB

Great watch. Expecting mine in the weeks to come.


----------



## coelacanth

What a great looking piece of gem. I broke down and placed an order of Flieger B with COSC upgrade although I already have the 2801 SE.  I hope it will be here before the year's end... (estimate: End of Nov)


----------



## StufflerMike

coelacanth said:


> What a great looking piece of gem. I broke down and placed an order of Flieger B with COSC upgrade although I already have the 2801 SE.  I hope it will be here before the year's end... (estimate: End of Nov)


Congrats with your choice.


----------



## cadomniel

good choice, and I wish I had got the upgraded movement when I ordred mine too.
I ordered my Flieger B shortly after getting my first Stowa Flieger.
I recently traded that one to get a 656 again but hopefully can find a stowa flieger LE with handwind movement in the future.


----------



## Renisin




----------



## mayastig

that is a very fine watch! the b dial hasn't quite grown on me just yet... but that may change


----------

